# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Re: Once again, we need to inform you about..

## mud

im thinking about to to Duluth Minnesota this weekend with the grandkids,does anyone have any pictures of the tall ships that come there sometimes.also tell me where a good place is to eat.just so this is Negril related,you can message me on fb messenger

----------


## Rob

> im thinking about to to Duluth Minnesota this weekend with the grandkids,does anyone have any pictures of the tall ships that come there sometimes.also tell me where a good place is to eat.just so this is Negril related,you can message me on fb messenger


Mud,

I am sorry to inform you that there are Jamaican moderators that are more than capable of handling Jamaica and Negril related posts. Please keep your posts on the topics that are mentioned on the Board. Your grandkids can probably google greats amount of information to make your time the best!

Take care!

Rob

----------

